# Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 V3



## b34tnu (4. Januar 2021)

Moinsen,

habe seit gestern die Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 V3 verbaut und möchte nur die Pumpe etwas regeln. 
Lüfter werden alle über das Mainboard per PWM geregelt.
Die neuren Versionen geben ja auch kein Tachosignal der Pumpe mehr aus sondern nur das PWM Signal wenn man an der Pumpe auch die Lüfter anklemmt.

Nun die Frage sollte ich die Pumpe per PWM oder DC ansteuern im Bios da auf dem Boden der Pumpe DC 12V steht, jedoch in der FAQ von Arctic steht PWM geregelte Pumpe...
Wenn ich sie mit PWM regel finde ich sie aufällig im Gehäuse was bei DC nicht der Fall ist.

MfG


----------



## b34tnu (12. Januar 2021)

Habe Antwort vom Support erhalten PWM und DC sind ohne Probleme moglich


----------



## Toobie83 (16. März 2021)

b34tnu schrieb:


> Habe Antwort vom Support erhalten PWM und DC sind ohne Probleme moglich


Und wie genau steuerst du die jetzt an?
wenn ich sie unter pwm laufen lasse, finde ich, läuft sie unregelmäßig. Heißt, man hört deutlich dass die Lüfter lauter und leiser werden.
In einem alten post hier habe ich gefunden, dass sie bei DC 9V gut laufen sollen, vllt trifft das aber nicht auf die v3 zu?

Ich teste mich da gerade ein wenig ran, habe diese AIO jetzt erst seit 2 Wochen verbaut.


----------



## b34tnu (16. März 2021)

Habe die Lüfter unabhängig von der AIO über das Mainboard geregelt, mittlerweile hab ich auch auf eine custom wakü umgebaut und die Arctic liegt nur noch zur Deko rum 😂


----------

